# New Manuals have been added



## phreebsd

Due to people raping us (coming here downloading 30 manuals and splitting never to return) I have imposed a limit - 2 manuals per day. Also, you must wait an hour between downloads of the manuals or maps.
(Subscribing members have no limitations - download all you like :rockn


Here's the complete list (as of now - more always being added) 

HONDA
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual 
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual 
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual 


KAWASAKI
Brute Force 05-07 Service
Brute Force 08-09 Service
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KFX700 '04 Service Manual 01-17-2009
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Mule610 4x4 Mule 600
Prairie 360 Service Manual

KYMCO
Kymco Mongoose 250
Mongoose 50 & 90

POLARIS
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual 
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual 
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual --_New!!_
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual --_New!!_
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual --_New!!_
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL --_New!!_
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual --_New!!_
2008 Polaris Sportsman 800 manual --_New!!_
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual --_New!!_

SUZUKI
KingQuad 700 Service Manual
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual

CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manua

YAMAHA
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual 
YFM250_Bruin250_1998-2005_ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual 
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual 
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual --_New!!_
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 service manual --_New!!_ 
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl --_New!!_

MAPS
Map - Brute Force750 Zero Map 
Map - Brute 750 Stock Filter And Exhaust
Map - Brute 750 Muzzy Full And K&N filter
Map - Brute750 ProCircuit T4 and Stock Filter 
Map - Brute750 - dynotuned HMF slipon and DIM
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map
Map - Grizzly 700 Stock 
Map - Grizzly 700 GYTR slipon with Stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 Two Brother Slipon and stock fil 
Map - Grizzly 700 with ProCircuit T4 and Stock Fil 
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock f 
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil 
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust


----------



## Metal Man

Good work bro :fing02:


----------



## phreebsd

If anyone can help me I'd appreciate it!
Here's what I'm looking for currently:

Honda TRX300 - 2x4 and 4x4
Honda TRX350
Kawasaki Prairie 650/700
Kawasaki Brute 650/650i
All Arctic Cat ATV
Arctic Cat Prowler (i know this exists - havent found it yet)
Suzuki Vinson, LT185, LT230, King Quad 750
Once again, if anyone knows where these are or if you have one or more please contact me.

Thanks!


----------



## phreebsd

More manuals have been added. Here's the master list of what we have as of today, 2/02/2009

ARCTIC CAT
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual

CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual

E-Ton
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual

HONDA
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual

KAWASAKI
Brute Force 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 08-09 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual

KYMCO
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90

POLARIS
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris Sportsman 800 service manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual

SUZUKI
KingQuad 700 Service Manual
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual

YAMAHA
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250_Bruin250_1998-2005_ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 Service Manual
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplem
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Man

POWER COMMANDER MAPS
Map - Brute Force750 Zero Map : Brute Force 750 - Zero Map 01-17-2009 1 
Map - Brute 750 Stock Filter And Exhaust : Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 01-17-2009 4 
Map - Brute 750 Muzzy Full And K&N filter : Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 01-17-2009 9 
Map - Brute750 ProCircuit T4 and Stock Filter : Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter 01-17-2009 0 
Map - Brute750 - dynotuned HMF slipon and DIM : Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 fe 01-17-2009 0 
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map : Zero Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700 01-17-2009 0 
Map - Grizzly 700 Stock : Map for Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust 01-17-2009 0 
Map - Grizzly 700 GYTR slipon with Stock filter : Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter 01-17-2009 0 
Map - Grizzly 700 Two Brother Slipon and stock fil : Map for yamaha grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter 01-17-2009 6 
Map - Grizzly 700 with ProCircuit T4 and Stock Fil : Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter 01-17-2009 0 
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock f : Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Leo Vince slip on exhaust with stock air filter 01-17-2009 1 
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter 01-17-2009 0 
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit 01-17-2009 1 
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust 01-17-2009 0


----------



## MTImodquad

Nice man!! I have been looking for a service manual for my '86 250R. I wanna have it ready to race a few hair scrambles in the spring, we'll see how it goes lol.


----------



## phreebsd

Excellent. I'm glad you found one you needed. I'm always on the hunt for more.

Gotta love those trikes!


----------



## KMKjr

Make them make a donation to the site, become a suscribing member or something to keep the parisites away.

Kinda rude just coming on and taking without giving back. Sounds like what I do to the wife every second Tuesday and you should here her complain.


----------



## phreebsd

hah. I thought about something. The idea was you need 30 posts in order to download.
I can still implement that.


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> hah. I thought about something. The idea was you need 30 posts in order to download.
> I can still implement that.


I would agree.

But you know some idiot is going to pull the "post 1", "post 2", etc.... and just p!ss you off.


----------



## phreebsd

then he'll get the smack down. as much as I am on here he'll have to pull that during the AM hours when sleeping.. and that aint many!!
i will catch it and he'll get the :ban: and im very good at banning.


----------



## Polaris425

:agreed:


----------



## phreebsd

Just added two more!

CanAm_ALL_Outlander_&_Renegade_2007_2008_ServiceManual.pdf
Polaris_RZR_2008_ServiceManual.pdf


----------



## black420

Find one for a 2008 420 Rancher and i'll subscribe


----------



## KMKjr

black420 said:


> Find one for a 2008 420 Rancher and i'll subscribe


You find one of those and you'll have the busiest ATV site around.


----------



## phreebsd

hah, a challenge!
It's on!


----------



## phreebsd

UPDATED MASTER LIST as of today, 4-16-09

Totals: 
81 manuals (12 trike, 69 quad)
3 Owners Manuals – if u guys know of any let me know or upload them yoursizzelf y0
14 PCIII Maps- ill be adding about 5 to 10 more maps today




*ARCTIC CAT*
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual


*CAN-AM*
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual


*E-Ton*
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual


*HONDA*
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual


*KAWASAKI*
Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual


*KTM*
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment


*KYMCO*
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90


*POLARIS*
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
2005 Sportsman 700/800 service manual
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris Sportsman 800 service manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
2008 Polaris RZR Service Manual


*SUZUKI*
KingQuad 700 Service Manual
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
Suzuki Quadzilla LT500R Service Manual 1987


*UNISON*
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual


*YAMAHA*
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250 Bruin 250 1998-2005 ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
Grizzly 350 2004-2008 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
Yamaha Warrior 2001 Service manual Supplement
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 Service Manual
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supplement
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplement
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Man


*Owners Manuals*
Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owner’s Manual
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owner’s Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owner’s Manual


*POWER COMMANDER MAPS*
Map - Brute Force750 Zero Map : Brute Force 750 - Zero Map 
Map - Brute 750 Stock Filter And Exhaust : Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute 750 Muzzy Full And K&N filter : Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute750 ProCircuit T4 and Stock Filter : Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute750 - dynotuned HMF slipon and DIM : Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map : Zero Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700
Map - Grizzly 700 Stock : Map for Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 GYTR slipon with Stock filter : Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 Two Brother Slipon and stock fil : Map for yamaha grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with ProCircuit T4 and Stock Fil : Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock f : Map for Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Leo Vince slip on exhaust with stock air filter
Map – Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit 
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust


----------



## phreebsd

and yes im still looking for the!
Honda trx420
Honda trx350fm


----------



## phreebsd

29 more power commander maps added today!


----------



## phreebsd

Just Added!!

Arctic Cat 2009 XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual 

will update the master list now with new maps and AC manuals.


----------



## phreebsd

JUST UPDATED THE MASTER LIST!

UPDATED 4-17-09

*ARCTIC CAT*
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual 

*CAN-AM*
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual

*E-Ton*
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual

*HONDA*
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual

*KAWASAKI*
Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual

*KTM*
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment

*KYMCO*
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90

*POLARIS*
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
2005 Sportsman 700/800 service manual
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris Sportsman 800 service manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
2008 Polaris RZR Service Manual

*SUZUKI*
KingQuad 700 Service Manual
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
Suzuki Quadzilla LT500R Service Manual 1987

*UNISON*
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual

*YAMAHA*
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250 Bruin 250 1998-2005 ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
Grizzly 350 2004-2008 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
Yamaha Warrior 2001 Service manual Supplement
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 Service Manual
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplem
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Man

*Owners Manuals
*Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual

*POWER COMMANDER MAPS*
Arctic Cat
Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model

Can Am
Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter 

Honda
Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter

Kawasaki
Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock FIlter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter

Polaris
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter

Suzuki 
Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust

Yamaha
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map


----------



## sjf323

HA....Never knew you had all that stuff uploaded to the site...pretty cool!


----------



## turbine tester

Hi Guys 
I'm new to the forum and don't want to make a bunch of use less posts to get access to manuals and or maps for my new 750 Brute, whats my options.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Yesterday

turbine tester said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm new to the forum and don't want to make a bunch of use less posts to get access to manuals and or maps for my new 750 Brute, whats my options.
> Thanks
> Chris


Chris,
Check it out here:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=230


----------



## turbine tester

Thanks BigP that's just what I needed.


----------



## phreebsd

Just added the service manual for the Prairie 700!


----------



## jedi.mike

Awesome, keep up the great work guys


----------



## waddle73

Do you have manuals and maps for the 09 650 sra brute?


----------



## Yesterday

we now have 08 teryx manual and possibly others to come in next day or two


----------



## mrkd1

add to the list
09 Polaris 850 service
06 cat youth models service
07 cat 250 service
various owner manuals for kazuma/Dingo


----------



## phreebsd

also added 2008 Teryx Service Manual


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Great job on all the manuals!! Very helpful!!


----------



## phreebsd

Master List as of Today

UPDATED 5-7-2009
ARCTIC CAT
2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual 
Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
2006 Prowler Parts Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual 
Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual

CAN-AM
CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual 
Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual

E-Ton
E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual

HONDA
ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
ATC70 1985 Service Manual
TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
Honda z50 Shop Manual
Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual

KAWASAKI
Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual 
KFX700 '04 Service Manual
KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
Prairie 360 Service Manual
Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual

KTM
2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment

KYMCO
Kymco Mongoose 250
Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90

POLARIS
Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual
Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
2005 Sportsman 700/800 service manual
2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
2008 Polaris Sportsman 800 service manual
2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
2008 Polaris RZR Service Manual
2009 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual 

SUZUKI
KingQuad 700 Service Manual
Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
Suzuki Quadzilla LT500R Service Manual 1987

UNION
2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual

YAMAHA
YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
YFM250 Bruin 250 1998-2005 ServiceManual
YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
Grizzly 350 2004-2008 Service Manual
YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
Yamaha Warrior 2001 Service manual Supplement
YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 Service Manual
YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplem
Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Man


Owners Manuals
Yamaha
2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual

Polaris
2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual

Youth ATV's
Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
Dingo 150 ATV owners manual 
Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual 



POWER COMMANDER MAPS
Arctic Cat
Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model

Can Am
Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter 

Honda
Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter

Kawasaki
Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter 
Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock FIlter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter 
Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter

Polaris
Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter

Suzuki 
Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust

Yamaha
Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map

TOTALS 
Service Manuals - 95
Owners Manuals - 10
PCIII Maps - 45


----------



## 02sportsman5004x4

*2002 polaris sportsman 500 4x4*

do you happen to have this manual somewhere and not uploaded yet?


----------



## zedlep

Can anyone add one or help out??


----------



## Polaris425

Yes there is an upload button. Get with PhreeBSD he can tell you what to do.


----------



## LiterofCola

Hey i was trying to download one of these service manuals for my Prairie 700 and it wouldnt let me. Could anyone help me out here?


----------



## NMKawierider

LiterofCola said:


> Hey i was trying to download one of these service manuals for my Prairie 700 and it wouldnt let me. Could anyone help me out here?


Did you subscribe?..


----------



## sinz

how do i download the priaire 700 manual i DEF need it


----------



## Polaris425

You need the M&M subscription. Go to your "userCP" and look down on the bottom left for "paid subscriptions"


----------



## 1fastmofo

im needing the service manual for the 2005 Polaris sportsman 700 carb. have no fire...thanks


----------



## muledriver

*how do I find manual?*

Need manuals for a 2005 Kawasaki Mule 3010 gas engine model. Where do I find them?


----------



## Chefdaveyboy

*Polaris sled manual??*

I need a sled manual...for a 2012 iq 600 shift Polaris.....anyone have a link up??


----------



## dede

HI,I HAVE THOSE 2 

Honda TRX300 - 2x4 and 4x4
Honda TRX350
I NEED 2002 GRIZZLY 660


----------



## rocknrolly

How can I download a manual?


----------



## NMKawierider

rocknrolly said:


> How can I download a manual?


It's been a while but before the new owners you would donate like ..7-8 bucks..and then you have access to the manuals to download. What manual do you need?


----------



## rocknrolly

Looking for a service manual for 2006 Kawasaki Brute Force 650i. Can anyone help please.


----------



## NMKawierider

rocknrolly said:


> Looking for a service manual for 2006 Kawasaki Brute Force 650i. Can anyone help please.


The manual for the 06 650i and 750i is exactly the same except for the engine displacement. Here is the one for the 05-07 750i.


Shared Files - Acrobat.com


----------



## DaniDee84

does anyone by chance have a manual for 2003 kawasaki Bayou klf 300c, and possible an 2007 polarise predator 50cc but the 4 stroke one? I am having a hell of a time with these quads


----------



## DaniDee84

phreebsd said:


> Master List as of Today
> 
> UPDATED 5-7-2009
> ARCTIC CAT
> 2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual
> Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
> 2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
> 2006 Prowler Parts Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual
> 
> CAN-AM
> CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
> CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
> Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual
> Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual
> 
> E-Ton
> E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual
> 
> HONDA
> ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
> ATC70 1985 Service Manual
> TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
> TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
> TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
> TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
> Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
> Honda z50 Shop Manual
> Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
> Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
> Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
> Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
> Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
> Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
> Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
> Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual
> 
> KAWASAKI
> Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
> Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
> Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
> Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
> KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
> 2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual
> KFX700 '04 Service Manual
> KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
> Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
> Prairie 360 Service Manual
> Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
> Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
> Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual
> 
> KTM
> 2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment
> 
> KYMCO
> Kymco Mongoose 250
> Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90
> 
> POLARIS
> Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
> Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
> Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual
> Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
> Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
> Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
> 2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
> 2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
> 2005 Sportsman 700/800 service manual
> 2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
> 2008 Polaris Sportsman 800 service manual
> 2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
> 2008 Polaris RZR Service Manual
> 2009 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual
> 
> SUZUKI
> KingQuad 700 Service Manual
> Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
> Suzuki Quadzilla LT500R Service Manual 1987
> 
> UNION
> 2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual
> 
> YAMAHA
> YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
> YFM250 Bruin 250 1998-2005 ServiceManual
> YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
> Grizzly 350 2004-2008 Service Manual
> YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
> YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
> YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
> YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
> YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
> YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
> YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
> YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
> Yamaha Warrior 2001 Service manual Supplement
> YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 Service Manual
> YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl
> Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
> Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplem
> Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
> Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
> Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
> Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Man
> 
> 
> Owners Manuals
> Yamaha
> 2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
> 2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
> 2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual
> 
> Polaris
> 2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
> 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
> 2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual
> 
> Youth ATV's
> Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
> Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
> Dingo 150 ATV owners manual
> Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual
> 
> 
> 
> POWER COMMANDER MAPS
> Arctic Cat
> Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model
> 
> Can Am
> Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter
> 
> Honda
> Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter
> 
> Kawasaki
> Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock FIlter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
> Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter
> 
> Polaris
> Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
> Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
> Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter
> 
> Suzuki
> Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
> Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
> Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
> Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
> Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust
> 
> Yamaha
> Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
> Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
> Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
> Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
> Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
> Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map
> 
> TOTALS
> Service Manuals - 95
> Owners Manuals - 10
> PCIII Maps - 45




Is their anyway I could possible get the 07 Polaris predator 50cc. I have replaced everything on it and its not sparking. It wants to go but no go. I am at a loss.


----------



## DaniDee84

phreebsd said:


> Master List as of Today
> 
> UPDATED 5-7-2009
> ARCTIC CAT
> 2007 Arctic Cat 250 Service manual
> Arctic Cat 400 500 600H1 700EFI 2007 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 400 FIS [auto] Parts Manual
> 2000 Arctic Cat 250/300 Parts manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 650 H1 SE Parts Manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 500TRV Parts Manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 400 TRV Parts Manual
> 2006 Prowler Parts Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XTZ 1000 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 Prowler XT & XTX Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 90 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 400 TRV 500 550 700 1000 Thundercat Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 366 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 250 & DVX 300 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2009 150 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2008 Thundercat 1000 Service Manual
> Arctic Cat 2008 700 Diesel Service Manual
> 2006 Arctic Cat 50/90 Service manual
> 
> CAN-AM
> CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual
> CanAm ALL Outlander & Renegade 2008 Service Manual - Covers ALL Outlander and Renegade models
> Can Am Outlander V-810 Engine Shop Manual
> Can Am Outlander 400 Engine Shop Manual
> 
> E-Ton
> E-Ton RXL 50 70 90 Service Manual
> 
> HONDA
> ATC70 73-84 Service Manual
> ATC70 1985 Service Manual
> TRX250R 86-89 Service Manual
> TRX400EX 99-02 Service Manual
> TRX500FA Rubicon 500 01-03 Service Manual
> TRX650FA Rincon 650 '03 Service Manual
> Honda TRX450R 2004 to 2006 Service Manual
> Honda z50 Shop Manual
> Honda Rincon 680 2006 Service Manual
> Honda ESP Shift System Troubleshooting and Repair
> Honda ATC200ES BigRed 1984 Service Manual
> Honda 200E BigRed '82-'83 Service Manual
> Honda ATC250R 85-86 Service Manual
> Honda ATC250SX 85-87 Service Manual
> Honda ATC350X 85-86 Service Manual
> Honda ATC90, ATC110 73-81 Service Manual
> 
> KAWASAKI
> Brute Force 750 05-07 Service Manual
> Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual
> Brute Force 750 08-09 Parts Manual
> Brute Force 650 05-07 Service Manual
> KAF620 Mule 3010 - Service Manual
> 2008 Kawasaki Teryx Service Manual
> KFX700 '04 Service Manual
> KLF250A1 03-05 Service Manual
> Kawasaki Mule 610 and 600 Service Manual
> Prairie 360 Service Manual
> Prairie 700 2004 KVF700 Service Manual
> Kawasaki Tecate 84-85 Service Manual
> Kawasaki Tecate 1986 Service Manual
> 
> KTM
> 2009 KTM 525 XC4 Valve Adjustment
> 
> KYMCO
> Kymco Mongoose 250
> Kymco Mongoose 50 & 90
> 
> POLARIS
> Sportsman 400 2005 Parts Manual
> Sportsman 500 2005 Parts Manual
> Sportsman 800 2005 Parts Manual
> Polaris Predator 500 Service Manual
> Polaris Diesel 1999 Parts Manual
> Polaris Sportsman 500 1997 Service Manual
> 2003 Predator 500 SERVICE MANUAL
> 2003 sportsman 600/ 2002-2003 sportsman 700 service manual
> 2005 Sportsman 700/800 service manual
> 2007 Polaris Ranger 700 4x4 & 6x6 Service Manual
> 2008 Polaris Sportsman 800 service manual
> 2008 Sportsman 500 Service Manual
> 2008 Polaris RZR Service Manual
> 2009 Polaris 850 EFI/HD/EPS service manual
> 
> SUZUKI
> KingQuad 700 Service Manual
> Suzuki LTR450 2006 Service Manual
> Suzuki Quadzilla LT500R Service Manual 1987
> 
> UNION
> 2007 Unison 50 and 90 Service Manual
> 
> YAMAHA
> YFM250XL Beartracker 250 98 to 01 Service Manual
> YFM250 Bruin 250 1998-2005 ServiceManual
> YFM50S Raptor 50 2003 Service Manual
> Grizzly 350 2004-2008 Service Manual
> YFM600 Grizzly 600 1998 Service Manual
> YFM660 Grizzly 660 2001 Service Manual
> YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual
> YXR660FAS Rhino660 2003 Service Manual
> YFM660 Raptor 660 Service Manual
> YFM700 Raptor 700 Service Manual
> YFZ350 Banshee 86-97 Service Manual
> YFM350 X warrior '97 service manual
> Yamaha Warrior 2001 Service manual Supplement
> YFM400 FAR Kodiak 2002 Service Manual
> YFM400 FWA P 2002 Service Manual Supl
> Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual
> Yamaha Kodiak 450 2006-2006 Service Manual Supplem
> Yamaha BigBear 1999 Service Manual
> Yamaha Blaster 1987 Service Manual
> Yamaha Tri-Z 250 1984 Service Manual
> Yamaha YTM200, YTM225, FM200 1983-1986 Service Man
> 
> 
> Owners Manuals
> Yamaha
> 2000 Yamaha Grizzly 350 4WD Owners Manual
> 2006 Yamaha Banshee Owners Manual
> 2004 Yamaha Kodiak Owners Manual
> 
> Polaris
> 2004 Polaris Sportsman 400 500 6900 700 Owners Manual
> 2007 Polaris Sportsman 500 Owners Manual
> 2007 Polaris Predator 50 Owners Manual
> 
> Youth ATV's
> Kazuma 100/110 owner manual
> Kazuma mini falcon 90 Owners Manual
> Dingo 150 ATV owners manual
> Kazuma Falcon 150/250 owner manual
> 
> 
> 
> POWER COMMANDER MAPS
> Arctic Cat
> Map - 2008 Arctic Cat Prowler : Map for stock AC Prowler 2008 model
> 
> Can Am
> Map - Can Am Outlander 800 Big Gun slip on exhaust stock air filter
> 
> Honda
> Map - 2006 Honda Rincon Completely Stock : 2006 Honda Rincon Stock exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 06-08 Honda Rincon 680 HMF : 2006-2008 Honda 680 Rincon HMF exhaust (muffler & Intermediate pipe) Stock or aftermarket air filter
> 
> Kawasaki
> Map - Brute 750 map - k&n filter, HMF slipon, dynojet ignition module, no snorkels Dyno tuned at 1860 feet
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Pro Circuit T4 slip-on, Stock air filter
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Muzzy full system (equal length), K&N air filter
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Stock Exhaust, Stock air filter
> Map - Brute Force 750 - Zero Map
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Sparks Exhaust, stock filter, no airbox
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura Slip-on, Stock Filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Two Brothers, no spark arrestor, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD full exhaust, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DRD slip-on, no spark arrestor, stock filter, airbox lid removed
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust Stock FIlter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R LTE Full Exhaust, LTE Intake Kit with K&N
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R White Brothers Slip-on, stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R DG Bullet Slip-on, K&N Filter kit, no airbox lid
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Yoshimura RS-2 full exh, No Airbox lid, K&N Filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust and Filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R Stock Exhaust, Baffle insert removed, stock filter, airbox lid removed
> Map - 2008 kawasaki KFX450R Pro Circuit Full Exhaust, Stock filter
> Map - 2008 Kawasaki KFX450R with Sparks full exhaust, stock filter
> 
> Polaris
> Map - Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust : Map for Polaris RZR with Dragon Full exhaust and stock air filter
> Map - Polaris RZR Looney Tuned Dual with Looney Tu : Map for Polaris RZR with Looney Tuned Dual Exhaust and Looney Tuned Airbox kit
> Map - PolarisRZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock fil : Map for Polaris RZR with Gibson Exhaust and stock filter
> 
> Suzuki
> Map - 2008 KingQuad 450 - Completely Stock : PCIII map for completely stock 2007 or 2008 King Quad 450
> Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (no discs) Stock or aftermarket air filter
> Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 Stock exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005 Suzuki King Quad 700 HMF slip-on exhaust Stock or aftermarket air filter
> Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 LRD slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Bub slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005-2006 Suzuki King Quad 700 Big Gun slip-on exhaust Stock air filter
> Map - 2005-2007 Suzuki King Quad 700 Supertrapp IDS X exhaust (12 discs) Stock air filter
> Map - 2008 Suzuki King Quad 750 - stock filter and stock exhaust
> 
> Yamaha
> Map - Grizzly 700 with leoVince slipon and stock air filter
> Map - Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Pro Circuit T4 slipon and stock air filter
> Map - Grizzly 700 with Two Brothers slipon exhaust with stock filter
> Map - Grizzly 700 with GYTR Slip-on Exhaust and stock air filter
> Map - Grizzly 700 stock air filter, stock exhaust
> Map - Grizzly 700 Zero Map
> 
> TOTALS
> Service Manuals - 95
> Owners Manuals - 10
> PCIII Maps - 45





DaniDee84 said:


> Is their anyway I could possible get the 07 Polaris predator 50cc. I have replaced everything on it and its not sparking. It wants to go but no go. I am at a loss.



I can give you a Honda TRX 250EX 06-11 in exchange


----------

